

True confessions: I wrote for an Internet content mill - galaktor
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/07/inside-an-online-content-mill-or-writing-4156-words-a-day-just-to-earn-lunch-money/

======
angdis
There was quite a bit of outrage about "content farms" a few years ago. Not so
much now. Did readers or search engines get better at filtering the crap out?

